# ATTN: anyone who went to Make Up Design School



## Naked Lunch (Dec 26, 2006)

Did you purchase your kit through them, or get it elsewhere? I'm a beginner and don't have anything for a kit. I'm going for the Journeyman program and would like some advice. Thanks!


----------



## MisStarrlight (Dec 28, 2006)

I got my kit through them...it was just easier & I took out extra $ for it in my loan anyway.

Some of the stuff is good, some-not so much.  I ended up using my MAC shadows (I found the MAC ones much easier to blend..but some MUD colors are really nice).  Having the MUD palette foundations is very convienent & they're not too bad quality either...not too good for deeper skintones though.

I liked most of the MUD brushes...and even bought the big powder brush (not included in the kit) cause it was super nice.

You won't use 2 bags of the powder puffs (I don't think I even used one bag), the other disposable stuff-cotton pads, mascara wands, etc were all pretty good...or standard at least.  I thought that the latex sponges were outrageously priced, but they are really good quality & don't hold a candle to anything you can buy in the drugstore.

While you're buying stuff, make sure to get the big bottle of Cinema Secrets brush cleanser...it's soooooooooo good for quickly cleaning brushes.  It's the only thing I can use on set...everything else takes too long to dry.

Ummmmm....anything I missed?

This, of course, is the Beauty Kit...the Character kit isn't pre-made like the beauty one is so you can get things pretty you need as you need them.

Oh yeah, don't bother with the metal case.  Get yourself a suitcase and some rubbermaid containers/clear plastic zipper bags.  I NEVER use my traincase anymore, it's too heavy & bulky & junk (it weighs 25 pounds on its own).

Any thing else you need, just ask.


----------

